# King Penguins



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 21, 2015)

These guys were so much fun to photograph 







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/250 sec
Aperture: 11
ISO: 400
Lens: EF24-70mm f/4L IS USM


----------



## krisbell (Dec 21, 2015)

Fantastic shot Glen, thanks for sharing. Its been a dream of mine for a long time to get to these locations to photograph these guys.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome. Great shot, Glenn. 8)


----------



## candc (Dec 21, 2015)

great shot, beautiful background. you don't get that with the long lenses. very well done


----------

